# Yarn holder - inexpensive, clever



## Opal555 (Dec 10, 2016)

On 5-minute crafts (42 HOLY GRAIL HACKS THAT WILL SAVE YOU A FORTUNE)




 - starts about 2:40


----------



## Moster (Jun 20, 2014)

Clever!!


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Those were ALL amazing.


----------



## Denrose (Jan 30, 2016)

Wow so many ideas to try thanks for the information.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Clever. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Lots and lots of ideas there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks, Opal, some neat tricks there but .... I don't get the one with the egg and the nickel.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Now why can't I think of things like that.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you. I had to re-post for my friends on Facebook as these are so useful.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

A few of those I knew but the rest were completely new...., pretty darned clever!


----------



## JeanMarieG (Aug 15, 2011)

great ideas... I too did not get the one about the egg and the nickel///


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

JeanMarieG said:


> great ideas... I too did not get the one about the egg and the nickel///


 Did anybody? lol


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

All great tips, I hope I can remember one or two. Maybe one will come to mind when the need arises - I can only hope. :sm01:


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

What a hoot to watch! Some great ideas, lots of ingenuity! Thanks for posting!


----------



## longbeachdesigns (Oct 12, 2017)

I love their videos, easy to get lost in!


----------



## mizdiz (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for the link. Some great ideas.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

If only I can remember some of them, they went so fast.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Who comes up with all these things? So clever.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow ~~ interesting and so useful. Thnx.


----------



## Madassie (Jan 21, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for this helpful video, will be using lots of these "hacks" :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> Lots and lots of ideas there. Thanks for sharing.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks, very helpful. Sent it on to several friends.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

My goodness! Fascinating. Watch them all. Thanks for posting
Marge


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Great ideas, Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I had to share this with other friends! Thanks.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Lots of good ideas - thanks


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Bookmarked, thanks.
I've used some of these but lots were new to me. Very handy hints.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Some very clever ideas.


----------



## ksdel4u (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for posting. Will have to try some!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

That is fabulous!!!...I saved it to my YouTube favorites!


----------



## Minerva0721 (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

PatchesPatches said:


> Thanks, Opal, some neat tricks there but .... I don't get the one with the egg and the nickel.


It must have something to do with the 'burnt' egg shell powder that can be used as a polish?


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't think I would take a chance on the paperclip replacement for a battery. I would be afraid of a short and a fire. With my husband and I having a combined 85+ years in the fire department, you learn to be pro active about things like that. I DO want to try the coke and ? one to clean the mineral deposits under the toilet rim. Pure white vinegar improved them a little bit but I know coke is a corrosive. My aunt and uncle (back in the late 40's) put a galvanized nail in a bottle of coke and the nail completely dissolved in a week. Can you imagine what it's doing to your stomach lining?!


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Dottie Kon said:


> It must have something to do with the 'burnt' egg shell powder that can be used as a polish?


 Ah, I didn't think of that, Dottie ... that may be it.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

So many great ideas, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Phoenix said:


> That is fabulous!!!...I saved it to my YouTube favorites!


Me too...but will I remember they are there & not bookmarked on here, or pinterest, or fb etc, etc?? :sm16:


----------

